# Mary, Queen of the World/Montreal Canada



## JRE313 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hope you Enjoy




Cathe&#769;drale  Marie-Reine-du-Monde by  JRE313, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow---STUNNING. Very nicely done.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 17, 2013)

Agreed, the image is gorgeous!  But what I want to know is, how did you manage to get all the people who normally would be there walking around, to clear out for your image?


----------



## JRE313 (Feb 17, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Agreed, the image is gorgeous!  But what I want to know is, how did you manage to get all the people who normally would be there walking around, to clear out for your image?



Patience, I was there for about 2 hours shooting. When I got there, There were quite a few people there. But after awhile they leave. THere was no Church service there at the time I went. Most of the people pray for a couple of min, then leave. I also got a shot of the church from the opposite side, front and back. I will process them a little differently on purpose. All 7 exposures each.

Stay Tuned


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 17, 2013)

Exellent.    Just lovely.   BTW, I have a friend in New York who removes people from interior shots by using very long exposures, which essentially removes anything moving.   It works very well for him.


----------



## Amocholes (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 20, 2013)

This is awesome! I love all the angles, very intriguing! The image does appear a little... red though, maybe the white balance could be altered a little, but it's only very slight. And maybe I'm just wrong and don't know what I'm talking about. Either way, I do like the image


----------



## mike_rambo (Feb 22, 2013)

love it! not overdone, just right


----------



## dbvirago (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow. just, wow


----------



## skieur (Mar 20, 2013)

The tone mapping needs to be reduced. There are some natural shadows in that church that need to be brought back into the image.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 20, 2013)

skieur said:


> The tone mapping needs to be reduced. There are some natural shadows in that church that need to be brought back into the image.


Sounds like a good project for you.  Get your camera over there, get your shots, then show us all how it's SUPPOSED to be done.


----------



## sandollars (Mar 25, 2013)

What a beautiful shot!  I love all the angles as well as the warmth.


----------

